# Lynskey Rouleur Weight



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Never saw the weight posted anywhere, so I weighed my size M Lynskey Rouleur. Including the seat clamp, derailleur hanger, and water bottle bolts (basically as shipped if you buy the frame) it weighs 1384 grams (3.05 lbs). Not bad for a Ti frame!


----------



## ridefast84 (Dec 22, 2012)

How did u build this up? And what did it weigh?

I just ordered a sportive with ultegra 6800 and upgraded pro fork. Hoping to be under 20 lbs ready to ride.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Built with carefully chosen parts for light(er) weight with only very minor tuning it is 15.2 lbs sale weight, as pictured with pump, cages, dogfang, computer, pedals, framesavers, etc... 16.2 lbs. Record/SR, Easton SLX carbon bars, Ritchey stem and seatpost, <1500g H Plus Son self-built wheels.


----------



## ridefast84 (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks good! I guess now I'm shooting for under 18ish


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I'd be curious how much a purchased-complete Ultegra Lynskey weighs. Let me know when you get a chance.


----------



## ridefast84 (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes, ill let you know. I think the bike is scheduled to ship about the 18th. The frame is built, everything is ready except the wheels. Hoping they just upgrade my wheels and ship early.


----------



## DHerz (Apr 27, 2014)

Interesting new video posted on YouTube from Don at Lynskey - Roleur and Peloton are discontinued in 2015, with a new R-140 introduced in their place. Also, cool new laser cut aluminum powder coat graphics riveted to the frame instead of the old stickers.


----------



## DHerz (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Doc, is that the matte satin finish? I like the darker finish over the brighter "polished stainless" look.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

It's Lynskey's "Industrial Mill" finish according to the order, but I agree it looks more like the satin...


----------



## ridefast84 (Dec 22, 2012)

If i had the choice to get the roleur i think i would have gone for it, although the sportive (that I ordered) has the same geometry so we will see. The last road bike I had was a 2004 trek madone that I rode for about 6 years and sold it. Im hoping I made the right decision on the sportive. Im not looking for a race bike but no way do I want a comfort road bike so I decided on the one in the middle with the same geo as the roulour. 

Only differences im told is a larger down tube rack and mud guard mounts bent seat stays and different dropouts.


----------



## ridefast84 (Dec 22, 2012)

The full build came in at 19lbs. With cheep stem bars Mavic Aksum wheels and xt pedals. 

I'm gettin some ultegra pedals today and the stem bars and wheels will be a project for the winter to upgrade. 

Here's the weight of the good stuff. Once I get the rest dialed in and a proper cut on the steerer tube I'll put the full guild pic up. In the end I think I can have a 17lb bike but that will take some some. 

As of now I'm happy!!!


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Looks shiny! Thanks for posting, what size is the frame?


----------



## ridefast84 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks, it's a medium. Lynskeys description on the ride position is spot on. Not a racer but not an upright touring position. Just right for what I was lookin for. I'm just out for a good time quite honestly. 
Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to get out for a proper ride till Friday. I'll post more up once I put some time on this bike and dial the fit in a bit better.


----------



## battler2 (Mar 13, 2015)

i don't mean to thread hijack, but before i give more details, has anyone with this frame experienced major instability at >25mph?

even on the flats, but particularly downhill it feels like i'm on ice and i have to hit the brakes to slow it down to feel safe.

handling is terrible for me as well, i cant even lean with confidence. i put on 28mm tyres front and back as well and its no better

usual concerns have been checked and are all ok
- tyre pressures CHECK
- hubs (tight) CHECK
- wheel true (front and rear) CHECK
- wheels in dropouts correctly and tight CHECK
- saddle in rails tight and correct CHECK
- headset tight and no movement/play whatsoever CHECK
- tyres round and free of defects CHECK

i didnt have this problem at all on my chinese carbon before i built up this one.

i think the frame is flexy and responding to vibrations more at speed (and flexing). i can't go over 25mph because i dont want to risk a speed wobble.

my fork is ritchey wcs comp UD, top of the range basically but known for being a little flexy (i wanted the smoothness).

any ideas, or does this need to be sold because it's good for nothing other than a commuter?

UPDATE: i'm going to check the fork alignment of dropouts with a tool. it appears to be ok by eyesight, and i don't notice anything that would suggest they aren't aligned properly (or out of alignment significantly) but this might point to the kind of instability on both flats and downhill. i found some comments on another thread that this handling like 'ice' might be a result of a misaligned fork...

*UPDATE: i measured the dropout alignment with the string method (carefully). looks like it's a whole CENTIMETRE out of alignment. to say that i'm extremely disappointed is a massive understatement.*

also, i'll try a different fork as well, in case the ritchey wcs comp is far too flexy for my height and weight. it's known to be a little flexy, but maybe not suited to me as a rider.


----------



## ridefast84 (Dec 22, 2012)

My Lynskey rides perfect at any speed. U should call Don at Lynskey and describe what u r feeling. These bikes have a lifetime warranty. No sense in junking the bike as a commuter.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I hit 42mph yesterday bombing down a descent, smooth as glass, so it's definitely not a frame related problem. I hope you find and fix the issue.


----------

